# Tortoise Terrace, Apple Valley Ca...CTTC sponsored W/Lewis Center School



## ascott (Mar 5, 2012)

http://tortoise.org/highdesert/terrace.html

I just thought I would share this. My son is part of the Outdoor Environmental Science class that will be participating this year with the CTTC folks for this program......

I was peeking last week at the paddocks and I counted 4 big boys sunning ....was very cool


----------



## turtlesailor (Mar 13, 2012)

I never went their but...it think it really cool that they are utilizing space in urban areas for desert tortoise habitat! If only this city and it neighbors would also provide habitats for western pond turtles in urban areas too!


----------



## ascott (Mar 13, 2012)

There is a park I use to work at that has the only natural marsh in the high desert....in the marsh western pond turtles could be spotted....the park is located just above the Mojave Narrows where the river runs....the park is leased by the county from the state...although during the 4 years that I worked there I only spotted three of them...the Lewis center also has the Mohave Tui Chub housed in a large chub pond...hopefully something productive will come from that project as well....the park and the Lewis Center all along the river so it is a great area to explore for the day....


----------

